# Russian Accutron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Someone mailed me about this one a few days ago...and warned me that it would go "high"....it was also attracting a lot of attention over on the Russian Forum at WUS.

I've read about them but have never seen one before. It looks like an _exact_ copy.









This one isn't working and I'd already spend too much this month on watches (I have a nice "incoming"  ), so passed on this one...but a very interesting watch.

Russian 214 Accutron


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting watch Paul, I hope you manage to find one someday it would make a great addition to your collection


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just emailed the Seller to see if I could have a copy of his photos for my website and he say "Yes, no problem"...thanks Igor!

So here they are the main ones:


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I did read, some years ago, that the Russians had copied the 214 but I've never seen one before. I like the PNP transistor symbol on the dial







.

Obtaining one, would make a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk:



> Just emailed the Seller to see if I could have a copy of his photos for my website and he say "Yes, no problem"...thanks Igor!


Well, he can't really say no considering that the pic of the 214 is mine!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Silver Hawk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Rich?







Where did he pinch that from then? Photo Gallery?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, really.

Probably taken from here:

http://www.h-spot.net/watches/accutron_214.jpg, or from this forum somewhere.

I don't mind at all, although it's nice when people (like you for example) at least take the trouble to ask. It's only when they don't even bother to host the picture themselves but link straight to me and leech my bandwidth that I get peed off. That and claiming that the watch is theirs, of course. But that doesn't apply here.

In this case I just thought it was funny that he mentions the Russians maybe stealing the design and intellectual property theft and the very next thing on his sale page is a picture of my 214 pinched off the net


----------

